# Shrimps and Plants



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

I know its the best title. All aside now onto the goodies.

Some new arrivals and some from the last order, up for grabs is the following:

*Taiwan Bee*

Black King Kong (mainly 1 stripe) - 5 for $125

*Neocaridina*

Chocolate (all females) - 6 for $40

Bumble Bee Shrimp - 10 for $30 (FEW)

Sakura Cherry - ( all reserved )

Red Rili - 10 for $25

Orange Rili - 5 for $75 (Last 10 or so left)

Carbon Rili - 5 for $90 (FEW)

*Tigers *

Ti-Bee - SOLD

Tangerine Tiger - 5 for $70 (FEW)

Orange Eye Royal Blue Tiger Shrimp - 3 for $135 (9 left in stock)

*Crystals *

Golden Bee - 10 for $50

CRS A-S - 10 for $40 (20+ ask for discount)

CBS A-S - 10 for $40 (20+ ask for discount)

*Crayfish*

CPO - SOLD

Marble Crayfish (Adult) - $10 (plus 1 baby approx 1")

*PLANTS *

Hygroryza aristata - $10 for 5 stems 6 inches or longer

*Mosses*

Moss Ball on stones (Cladophoraceae) - $7 each

Fissiden Fontanus (on SS mesh) - $7 each

Mini Pellia (on SS mesh) -$7 each

Flame Moss on Stone - $7 each

Xmass moss (on SS mesh) - $7 each

That's about all I have at the moment, but if I forgot anything I will update.

Pictures would soon follow.

Located in Markham (Major Mackenzie and Markham rd)

If you have any questions PM me.

Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

Delivery to scarbrough town centre on Monday march 18 at 3 pm. Let me know if its closer to meet at.


----------



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey Aaron, do you have any extra tang eels?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

olvap377 said:


> Hey Aaron, do you have any extra tang eels?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Sorry olvap377,

The tanganyikan eels are all sold out.

Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## prolific8 (Jan 10, 2013)

*bumble bee*

the bumble bee is a neo????


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

My mistake its a caridina, was kinda late when I posted.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Great prices for shrimps, I ordered some (see pm).

How big is the moss mesh?


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey randy I would measure out the stainless steel mesh in a bit and upload pics.


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm getting some black king kongs!!


----------



## prolific8 (Jan 10, 2013)

aaronc said:


> My mistake its a caridina, was kinda late when I posted.


oh, damn I was getting excited at the idea of a new shrimp!!! neo bee...... hmmm going to see if I can breed a rili variant.....


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

prolific8 said:


> oh, damn I was getting excited at the idea of a new shrimp!!! neo bee...... hmmm going to see if I can breed a rili variant.....


Sorry I was tired and mislabeled them.

Neo bee those would be cool if they could interbreed. Opens the door for more variation.

List updated.


----------

